

Raising capital - The 50 or so things you should read first - replicatorblog
http://jonbischke.com/2009/11/08/raising-capital-the-50-or-so-things-you-should-read-first/

======
kevinholesh
51) Do I need capital in the first place or can I bootstrap my startup?

